# Боль в животе при остеохондрозе поясницы



## Алексадр (15 Ноя 2017)

Может ли при остеохондрозе поясницы ныть живот и быть изжога? Желудок только пролечил..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

Изжога не может.


----------

